# Avocado Salsa anyone?



## kadesma (Apr 8, 2012)

We are having this today with tortilla chips we are baking. Avocado's are loved here even by the kids so I want to share with you one of their fav dips.
Combine 15 small radishes that you've minced along with 1 small diced red onion. Now add 2-3 serrano chiles seeded and minced You can choose the amount of peppers you want so the heat level is up or down.  Toss the above mix well and set aside.In your f/p put 2 avocados that have been cut in chunks add 1/2 cup of lime juice,  and now blend to a smooth paste put this into a bowl and add the radish mix fold together stir in 3 Tab. evoo 1/3 cup of cilantro leaves or more if you like. season with salt and pepper. Enjoy.
 kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds good with some heat to it.


----------



## sweetlanamarie (Apr 8, 2012)

I am going to try this today, thank you.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes--I love it! Send some my way!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 8, 2012)

Love Avocado, this sounds really good, Thanks Ma!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Wonderful. I adore avocado.


----------



## Savory (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for this! Gonna try it.
I love avocado salsa. A sandwich place, which I usually go for lunch, makes avocado salsa as a spread for the bread. For most of the time, I ask for avocado salsa, although they have several other spreads too. I just can't resist its temptation!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 9, 2012)

*Ahuaca Cutahuitl:The Testicle Tree = Avocado Tree*

Dear Members,

Got your attention, yes ? 

Firstly, we just arrived in Madrid after a lovely time in Italy ... I have had some time on the flight to read some of the new posts and reflect, on which I was going to reply to new and old ...

Among the uncountable fruits and vegetables that the Spaniards brought back from the new world ( 1518 - 1520 ), the avocado, the Aztec Legacy, had been slow to catch on until the 21st century in Spain ...

Dr. Francisco Hernandez, the physician of King Felipe II :  1527 to 1598, had recommended this fruit due to its aphrodisiactic properties ! 

The Aztec name listed in the title above, translates to the Testicle Tree, thus, the tree bearing avocados.  

It had been quite controversial during the Inquisition, during the time of Felipe II ... thus, Felipe II, quite a ladies man, with several marriages, had listened to his Doctor in secret ! 

Thought you would all enjoy this little anecdote ... 

I have never made an avocado salsa ... However, I am a lover of Guacamole with Haas Mexican black wrinkled avocados ... and I prepare mine in a Mocajete, a volcanic stone mortar with a stone pestle ... 

However, I am here to tell you, that I like your recipe ... and shall give it a go, later in the week ... 

Do you have a photo of this salad dish ?  

Thanks for the post,
Have a rainbow day.
Margi.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 9, 2012)

kadesma said:


> We are having this today with tortilla chips we are baking. Avocado's are loved here even by the kids so I want to share with you one of their fav dips.
> Combine 15 small radishes that you've minced along with 1 small diced red onion. Now add 2-3 serrano chiles seeded and minced You can choose the amount of peppers you want so the heat level is up or down.  Toss the above mix well and set aside.In your f/p put 2 avocados that have been cut in chunks add 1/2 cup of lime juice,  and now blend to a smooth paste put this into a bowl and add the radish mix fold together stir in 3 Tab. evoo 1/3 cup of cilantro leaves or more if you like. season with salt and pepper. Enjoy.
> kades



You've made your own version of guacamole.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## kadesma (Apr 9, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Got your attention, yes ?
> 
> ...


Hi Margi,
Tanks for the tale of the tree I'm sorry I don't have a picture. I'll try to get my daughter to take one the next time we make some. Hope you get a chance to make the salsa. If you enjoy some heat you could add a little Serrano chile without seeds.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 9, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Sounds good with some heat to it.


Add that heat and let me know how it tastes.Please
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 9, 2012)

sweetlanamarie said:


> I am going to try this today, thank you.


I'd love to send some, but I don't think it would arrive in very good shape
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 9, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Love Avocado, this sounds really good, Thanks Ma!


Welcome sweet girl.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 9, 2012)

sweetlanamarie said:


> I am going to try this today, thank you.


You're welcome. Enjoy.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 9, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Wonderful. I adore avocado.


Great, enjoy.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 9, 2012)

Savory said:


> Thanks for this! Gonna try it.
> I love avocado salsa. A sandwich place, which I usually go for lunch, makes avocado salsa as a spread for the bread. For most of the time, I ask for avocado salsa, although they have several other spreads too. I just can't resist its temptation!


Spread for the bread, yum. Hope you like this salsa, Mashed a little and I think it would be wonderful on French or Italian bread.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 9, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> You've made your own version of guacamole.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Hi CLotN,
I never thought of it that way.
kades


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 9, 2012)

You know me, I love avocados any way, shape, or form! I will definitely have to try this!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 10, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> You've made your own version of guacamole.



RLY! 

There's only two kinds of guac: (1) good, and (2) better.


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 10, 2012)

kadesma said:


> We are having this today *with tortilla chips we are baking.* Avocado's are loved here even by the kids so I want to share with you one of their fav dips.
> Combine 15 small radishes that you've minced along with 1 small diced red onion. Now add 2-3 serrano chiles seeded and minced You can choose the amount of peppers you want so the heat level is up or down.  Toss the above mix well and set aside.In your f/p put 2 avocados that have been cut in chunks add 1/2 cup of lime juice,  and now blend to a smooth paste put this into a bowl and add the radish mix fold together stir in 3 Tab. evoo 1/3 cup of cilantro leaves or more if you like. season with salt and pepper. Enjoy.
> kades



How do you make your chips?


----------



## niquejim (Apr 10, 2012)

Avocado Salsa
4 medium tomatos 
4 jalapeno's 
 seeded, minced
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
1/4 cup minced onion
1 clove of garlic
1 tablespoon lime juice
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1/2 coarse salt
1/2 black pepper
1-2 ripe haas avocado, peeled, seeded, diced.  
1. Preheat grill to high.
2. grill the tomatoes until lightly browned and soft
 Let cool.  
3.  Put tomatoes in a food processor or blender and process to a 
 coarse puree.  Add all other ingredients except avocado and 
 process just to mix, not too much.
4.  Add avocado and process just a bit. Chunks of avocado should be still visible in salsa.
5.  Add more lime juice and salt and pepper to taste.


----------

